# algae scrubber



## calebjimz (Aug 10, 2009)

so i set one up, and after about a month, check out the growth.








sits easily underneath my stand in the sump.








super easy to build and cheap and really helped take care of algae in my tank. i also have a somewhat planted tank so the light runs counter to the ones on my display tank so that the algae doesnt use up all the nutrients my plants need. super easy build i found at this link.
http://www.aquariumdomain.com/viewArticle.php?article_id=19
highly recommend this for anyone with algae problems. if you have any questions on how to build, let me know.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

I saw this years ago, and I wanted to do it, but I can't bring myself to spend electricity for that light. Maybe if I had cheap LED lights.

Very cool though. On saltwater tanks, those get thick with hair algae. Keep us updated on this thread on how it grows. I'm interested in seeing how well it does.


----------



## Agridion (Sep 8, 2010)

+1 :thumb:


----------



## Pizzle (May 24, 2011)

Is it reducing the measured amount of nitrates in your tank?


----------



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

moto_master said:


> I saw this years ago, and I wanted to do it, but I can't bring myself to spend electricity for that light. Maybe if I had cheap LED lights.
> 
> Very cool though. On saltwater tanks, those get thick with hair algae. Keep us updated on this thread on how it grows. I'm interested in seeing how well it does.


I had one a while ago but my new aquarium with new stand is two short. But I used cfl bulbs and they were only 23w bulbs. Within a month I had cleaned both sides twice and there was a lot of algae and nitrates went down on a weekly basis. Make sure you rough the screen up as much as possible. The more the screen is roughed up the quicker algae will be able to attach to it. Now I have to run a 36w turbo twist uv sterilizer and a 700gph pump to power the sterilizer so needless to say the two 23w cfl spotlights were definitively cheaper, and the uv sterilizer doesn't reduce nitrates.


----------



## moto_master (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah I guess when you look at it like that. I'll consider that when I get my sump set up...

calebjimz, do you have any tests showing how much it is helping?


----------



## fc2turbomss (May 15, 2013)

Hiya fellas,

I came across this idea on youtube to install a tank mounted algae scrubber in my 125H. I'm in the process of populating my aquarium as an Mbuna setup. The positioning of my tank would allow me to mount this 



 on the far side of my tank behind a "mountain" and out of view. Based on what the poster said in his video, I think a 4"x12" scrubber of his design would be sufficient. That said, I like to do NOTHING without consulting the layman experts first. Tank specifics: 125 gallon high (60" long"), API XP-XL filter, Magnum 350 filter...tank to be overstocked by about 15% once fully populated
So, here's a few questions;
1. Do you think this is even a good idea? This DIY design I mean.
2. Do you think a 4" X 12" scrubber is the right size?
3. I would like to use a mini flourescent light similar to this: http://www.amazon.com/AGPtek%C2%AE-Ligh ... supplies_3 Do you think this will provide a good algae growing light spectrum?
4. Would a black light bulb grow algae better?

I realize this was an older thread, but I'm hoping you guys can give me a few ideas on this install. Thanks.


----------



## becikeja (Oct 14, 2007)

Just bumping to the top. I have the same question as fc2turbomss
Thanks for in advance for all input


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 1, 2012)

How is this one working?


----------

